# Nail polish for black nails



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So it was time to paint Killa's nails again. The last time a nail painting thread was made I saw a lot of questions on how to paint black nails. So I thought I would take a few pictures while I did Killa's nails to show how to get nail polish to show up well on black nails. 

The first step is to do a base coat with white. The white will make the color POP! Even if you have a light color that kind of shows up a white base will make that color even more vibrant. 








The second step is to do 1 coat of your preferred color. I chose a nice dark purple to show that even a dark color will show up well on dark nails with a white base underneath. And because purple is Killa's color . 







The nail on the left is the first coat, the nail next to that is the finished product with three coats and the next two nails are the purple with no white base. Doesn't the white make a huge difference?! 







A few more views 






with flash on








The third step would be more coats. This depends on your polish and how pigmented it is. This one is Formula X Haphazard by Sephora and it took 3-4 coats to get the desired look. I have used some 99¢ Wet and Wild ones and they only took 1-2 coats. So it really depends in the polish and color you are using. 

The finished look















A forth step can be added if you like. This step would be a clear top coat. I don't do top coats on one color nails because I feel it is not necessary. I do use top coats on nails I do designs on though. With these I use a topcoat to protect my hard work and to make it last longer. Also it adds a nice shine to the nail art and makes it stand out from the base color. 
I hope you enjoy and that you can now paint your poodles black nails . 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice work! 

How long does it actually last looking so pretty?


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Your pictures show the difference so well. I've only done Tika's nails once (with white as a base coat), I don't know if either of us have the patience to do it ever again. hwell: 

You and Killa must both have tons of patience to do nail art on her nails. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Do you use human nail polish or special dog stuff??


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you for solving my curiosity about this! Chagall has black nails. I have put decals on them a few times. (A little spot of glitter on his pinky toes.) I wondered how to polish black nails so the color pops. You even picked the color I like for him best,* purple*! But, I promised my son, SIL, brothers, nephews and dh, "no bows, no polish" on our boy. (Don't tell, but I have broken the "no bow" rule when no one was looking.):becky:


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

How do you keep Killa from chewing or licking the polish before it dries? I'm too impatient to keep my own nails from smearing through several coats of polish. I'd like to paint Jazz's nails, but it would probably just end up all over her, the rug, me, etc.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> Nice work!
> 
> How long does it actually last looking so pretty?



Thank you. Hmmmm that is a good question. I don't really pay attention to how long they stay pretty for. I know I have had compliments on their nails a month after painting them,but most people aren't getting up close and looking at them. This time I'll keep an eye on them and let you know how long they last. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

elem8886 said:


> Your pictures show the difference so well. I've only done Tika's nails once (with white as a base coat), I don't know if either of us have the patience to do it ever again. hwell:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Killa must both have tons of patience to do nail art on her nails. Do you have any pictures?



Lol ya it does take patiences on both ends. I haven't actually done nail art on Killa's nails yet. They are to tiny still, but I have done nail art on my other Tpoo. I will have to see if I can find the pictures again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Do you use human nail polish or special dog stuff??



I use human nail polish. I used to use dog polish but realized there was absolutely no difference between the two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Thank you for solving my curiosity about this! Chagall has black nails. I have put decals on them a few times. (A little spot of glitter on his pinky toes.) I wondered how to polish black nails so the color pops. You even picked the color I like for him best,* purple*! But, I promised my son, SIL, brothers, nephews and dh, "no bows, no polish" on our boy. (Don't tell, but I have broken the "no bow" rule when no one was looking.):becky:



Awww Chagall with purple nails would look so awesome! Decals are fun too. I'm glad I could help with your curiosity. You will have to sneak purple nails on Chagall one day when everyone is away and take a few pics so we can see it. I would love to see him with painted nails . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

JudyD said:


> How do you keep Killa from chewing or licking the polish before it dries? I'm too impatient to keep my own nails from smearing through several coats of polish. I'd like to paint Jazz's nails, but it would probably just end up all over her, the rug, me, etc.



Killa will not get her face anywhere near the polish. She will literally turn her face the opposite direction of where ever the polish is. So I don't have to worry about her licking or chewing them when wet. I did notice she would lick after they were dry though. I just discouraged her from licking and she got over it. I usually hold the paw with the toes spread for a minute and then carefully release the foot and place it on the table where I want it to stay. I then tell her to stay and she does pretty good. It usually takes no more than 5 mins to dry completely. Also a small fan pointed at the nail helps spread drying time. I think teaching patience and a good stand stay is key though. She always gets plenty of love and attention and a cookie or two after waiting patiently . To help speed up the process in the grooming salon on dogs that weren't trained as well I would use a stand dryer or a velocity dryer on the lowest possible setting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

elem8886 said:


> Your pictures show the difference so well. I've only done Tika's nails once (with white as a base coat), I don't know if either of us have the patience to do it ever again. hwell:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Killa must both have tons of patience to do nail art on her nails. Do you have any pictures?



Here are some pictures of some nail art I have done on other dogs. 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do wish I could think about doing things like nail polish for Lily, but the AKC rules don't allow for such fancy things as nail polish and bows. I try now to make sure I have clip on bows that I can take off right before and then put back when we are done.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

In the last photo(the daisy toes) are those decals? I can't find decals small enough for mini toes! Have you? And Where? Isn't it funny how once you start doing their nails, it seems like their groom is just not 'complete' until you paint those nails! LOL! (We are just plain ol frosted pink this week!)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Very cool tip about the white base coat! I haven't done that in the past but I'm sure going to try it next time!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I do wish I could think about doing things like nail polish for Lily, but the AKC rules don't allow for such fancy things as nail polish and bows. I try now to make sure I have clip on bows that I can take off right before and then put back when we are done.



That really stinks that you can't have anything on her. Are you allowed to tie up the topknot with bands then? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> In the last photo(the daisy toes) are those decals? I can't find decals small enough for mini toes! Have you? And Where? Isn't it funny how once you start doing their nails, it seems like their groom is just not 'complete' until you paint those nails! LOL! (We are just plain ol frosted pink this week!)



Yes the daises are are decals. Ummmmm I know I have used decals on my Tpoos nails before. Usually the nail has to be on the long side to get them to look good though. Where did I get them? Probably eBay or Amazon. You have to be very careful with sizing though some seem small enough but aren't. I don't even bother if they don't have the dimensions in the description. Ooooo! I want to see a pic of frosted pink nails, it sounds pretty . I love the frosted colors! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> That really stinks that you can't have anything on her. Are you allowed to tie up the topknot with bands then?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, you can use plain or colored elastics to tie up the top knot. I also often use little girl scrunchies (asked the first judge I showed to before going into the ring if that was ok with her). Lily has a very long head fall since I don't want to be constantly scissoring a new top knot so she has clear line of sight. Her hair is very fine and flops over once it has any excess length to it. It has taken me over a year to get it long enough to do what I really want to with it. I often use a bunch of bands to make it look a little dressy. The picture (from an agility trial) shows what I mean. I also have a whole bunch of pretty collars with matching leashes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ooooo! I want to see a pic of frosted pink nails, it sounds pretty . I love the frosted colors!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just plain ol' frosted pink!:boring:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I tried bright pink on the girls, and the groomer thought it was fantastic! Except the job I did managed to get some of it on their paws too! I actually bought it at walmart in the pet section "pet head" nail polish for dogs!
I love the purple on Killa!
Sylvia & the girls!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just plain ol' frosted pink!:boring:



So cute! I love that color! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am jealous of all you creative groomers with polish and dye. I just do too many trials to risk having a judge say they think something ornamental that I did disqualifies us... ;-(


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I tried the white undercoat. Works like a charm!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

